# What Comic is This?



## Krystal.S (Sep 30, 2014)

This is my very first post here so I apologize if anything sounds noobish

I have no idea what the name of it was, who the artist/author was, the publisher, nothing. I'm hoping that someone who's read it will recognize my description and offer me some insight:

It's a NSFW anthro-furry comic. I read a few issues on imagefap a few years ago, and now I'm just dying to read it again. I don't know if it was ever available in print, but I'm fairly sure it wasn't on imagefap legally. I'm willing to pay for it now if need be, I just really want to know what it was.

The story started when the main character (who I think was a cat, most characters were) had to run away from his home town due to some gambling debts. He comes to a new city and spends the following night in a brothel. Some intercourse ensues and some time later he decides to get a job as a butler for the wealthiest man in town. Said man lives in a gated mansion with only his gorgeous daughter. She is a virgin and he is extremely protective of her. Because she has been so sheltered all her life, she's a bit of a sexual nymph. Because the father is so protective, the only way our hero could get a job as their servant is if he pretended to be gay. He gets away with it and there's quite a few comical interactions between our hero and the daughter as they're both aching for each other but due to circumstances can't partake. And then the daughter's long-lost fiancee or something arrives and that's where I stopped.

I'm pretty sure there were a ton of issues/chapters/episodes after that (like, maybe 60 issues at 30 pages each), I'm not sure how many but I couldn't have been more than a quarter of the way through the whole thing.

Sorry for such vague descriptions, but it's probably been five years since I've read this thing and I'd just really appreciate it if someone could name it for me. If you need more of a description, I could probably describe some specifics of a few issues.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cpam (Jun 4, 2015)

Krystal.S said:


> This is my very first post here so I apologize if anything sounds noobish
> 
> I have no idea what the name of it was, who the artist/author was, the publisher, nothing. I'm hoping that someone who's read it will recognize my description and offer me some insight:
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're talking about *Pleasure BonBon*.

http://www.pleasurebonbon.com


----------

